# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины

## ogamer

очень нужна конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины"	1.1.2.2 для 1С:Предприятие 8, где не искал нету :( подскажите где можна скачать

----------


## romae66

Тоже очень надо :blush:

----------


## asd34

И я не откажусь!!!

----------


## corbin

Очень сильно присоединяюсь к просьбам!!!

----------


## olegsiol

Я тоже ее хочу найти!!! :confused:

----------


## corbin

> Я тоже ее хочу найти!!! :confused:


1С: Предприятие 8.1 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины версия 1.1.1.30 от 08.10.2009
скачать

----------


## olegsiol

corbin
Благодарен, сейчас попробую.

----------


## asd34

А есть ли у кого конфигурация 1С 8.1:Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием для Украины? У кого есть поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## romae66

> 1С: Предприятие 8.1 Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины версия 1.1.1.30 от 08.10.2009
> скачать


так она же лочена, что с ней делатьИ?

----------


## SASA_UA

Может у кого-то есть обновления для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины  версия 1.1.1.30" до версии 1.1.5.4

----------


## Reserve

архив битый!!!:( помогите найти конфигурацию: 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины.
Очень нужно!!!

----------


## joobastik

http://webfile.ru/4770810

_Добавлено через 42 часа 32 минуты 58 секунд_
Конфигурацию ИН-АГРО Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины 1.1.2.2 я выложил. Помогите нада обновление к ней 1.1.3.  У меня есть обновления 1.1.4 , 1.1.5 , 1.1.6 , 1.1.7 а без 1.1.3 обновить нельзя

_Добавлено через 26 часов 5 минут 22 секунды_
Ураааааааа :dance: нашол 1.1.3 :drinks:

----------


## joobastik

Обновись по полной для СГ (я там вылаживаю обновления и конфиги :) )  http://1c-free.at.ua/   Незабываем говорить ШпасибА  ;)

----------


## lelik_mp

Помогите найти обновление 1.1.8.2 для конфигурации: 1С Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины. После обновления 1.1.7.3 некорректно работает: при проведении "распределение расходов и корректировка себестоимости" выдается ошибка, что модуль не найден.

----------


## Denbora

> Обновись по полной для СГ (я там вылаживаю обновления и конфиги :) )  http://1c-free.at.ua/   Незабываем говорить ШпасибА  ;)


Шпасиба :)

Еще бы с защитой подсказали бы как бороться... ото було б ШПАСИБА :) :) :)

----------



----------


## joobastik

Теперь здесь конфиги ложу тот сайт ЙОК :(  http://freebuh.bissnes.net/  НЕ забываем говорить Шпасиб0

----------



----------


## Sergey84

Здравствуйте
Очень нужны обновления и актуальные регламентированные отчеты для ИН-АГРО:Конфигурация для предприятий АПК Украины

----------


## Nasguler

Кто подскажет как отучить от жадности 1.2.2.6

----------


## Alexbushc

*corbin*,  сбрось пожалуйста конфу Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Украины ато по ссылке нету. Плиз!!!

----------


## mikani19

можете помочь, очень нужна "предприятие8  Управление сельскохозяйственным предприятием"

----------


## Volt

очень нужна, помогите с рабочой ссылкой

----------


## alex0076077

Добрый вечер форумчане , очень нужна 1С:Підприємство 8. Бухгалтерія сільськогосподарського підприємства для України, у кого есть помогите...

----------

